# Slurp Gun aka Ghost Shrimp gun aka yabbie gun: Does here use one in NC/SC



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

See video below. I saw this on another site and was wondering if we have these things in NC (ghost shrimp) and also if anyone has ever used one of these for sand fleas? Seemed like a good idea to me.







Thoughts?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

they look kind of like a crayfish, seems like a simple way to catch them


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

They are Australian


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

There are ghost shrimp in the carolinas.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I see there is gulp ghost shrimp sold in a few bait shops


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yabbies are Australian


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Freshwater yabbies are crayfish...saltwater yabbies are ghost shrimp...just the australian name for them. ..we used to put a small splitshot on a piece of yarn and drift it under rocks in the creeks to catch crayfish for bait. Trout love them up here in PA.


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Saw where some folks in Fla and Texas were using these pumps.
There are ghost shrimp here also.


----------

